# The New Canon Cinema EOS - Cinema lenses



## camz (Nov 7, 2011)

Then again Canon hits its competition with yet another surprise upper cut. Here's the new Cinema EOS line of lenses catered for our EF mount.

Canon U.S.A. : Professional Imaging Products : EF Cinema Lenses (EF Mount)


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2011)

Well that seems interesting.  I wonder how they will perform.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2011)

They sure are pretty lenses. Let's all test Canon's bandwidth and tonight at 5PM west coast, 8 PM Eastern time, let's ALL download their 15 megabyte PDF file on the new cinema lenses!

http://downloads.canon.com/cinemaeos/cinemaeos.pdf

We talked about these briefly back on the 4th of this month, I think it was, so camz, I will let one of those people who like to ream others for posting a news item for the "second time!!!" tear you a new one!! Me? All I have to say is, "purdy lenses!" Oh, and these will not cover 24x36 image areas, only reduced-size APS-C (or smaller) still sensors, and whatever video size that is--Super35 I think???


----------



## camz (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup awesome lenses there Derrel...they just had to emphasize a bigger wider red ring on close to the rear mount(dollar factor). Didn't see the initial post about this on the 4th or whenever that was...I was actually logged on here.

Oh and the ones who want to tear me a new one for DP, ok let's see what you got! :x


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2011)

camz said:


> tear me a new one for DP, ok let's see what you got! :x




So many bad jokes could be made...


----------

